# how often do you brush your dog's teeth?



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I've just started brushing my dogs' teeth. How often should I do it?


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

I know it is recommended a lot more (Where I work we have brochures that recommend 3 times a week), but I do mine every time I take her in to get groomed which is once a month. She is young and loves to chew, so she is blessed with great teeth.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

Once every day or every two days. They love it, I use an electric tooth brush and it does such a good job. Three of my five are 5years and older and their teeth are spotless even though they don't get raw bone (wish that they could have them).


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

I've also just bought Colbi's first toothbrush. I'm getting her used to having my fingers in her mouth before I use it though. She loves the toothpaste.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Sure not enough with six Shepherds and a huge litter due any hour now. I have been waiting for a week, little sleep. 

I have a hard time holding a dog brush with RH Arthritis, therefore I give alot of RAW beef bones to chew on that helps clean the gums n teeth.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our dogs eat raw. Two of the dogs came to us with previous dental disease and missing teeth. They needed daily brushing and dental every 6 months. 

Since switching to raw I only need to brush their teeth 2-3 times per week and they have not needed a dental in over two years.

If your dogs are ingesting carbs (grain, potatoes, starchy foods) I would brush daily.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

We just started this with our girls and we are brush their teeth after their dinner about 3-5 nights a week. 
I try to give them some kind of dental chews in the morning after breakfast when I remember, and raw bones when I get the chance too.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

We feed raw prey model and do not brush teeth. If you are feeding a commercially prepared diet, I would brush daily or alternate days with RMBs.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Everyone should brush their dogs teeth everyday, no matter what you feed. Cats too should be brushed everyday. I have to start brushing Lily and Tanzie's teeth everyday again.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I've heard that it's especially important with toy breeds, as they're really prone to tooth decay. I'll probably be brushing daily... I'm not paying all that money for a health tested dog from a great breeder just to let his teeth rot out!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

I brush Owen's and Dugan's teeth once a week.


----------

